# Road case repair?



## avkid (Sep 23, 2008)

I have an old road case that I am fixing up to be my new comm box.
(radio compartments, charger rail, power system, and mic compartment)

It's an old case(Production Arts) that is in good physical condition but less than stellar cosmetic condition.
I am going to paint the wood and polish the metal along with adding a high density foam lining.

My concern is that there are a few large dents in the outside panel, which look awful.

Being more of an electrician than a carpenter I am stumped as to the best way to fill the holes.


----------



## Footer (Sep 23, 2008)

Go bondo. Make sure to roughen up the "hole" a bit and clean it really well, otherwise the bondo will just fall out. If the bondo holds and sets properly you will never know its there.


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 24, 2008)

If the outside panel is metal, I would use Bondo, which is widely used for patching dents on cars. You should be able to find it or similar products at your local hardware store. If the panel is made of some other material, a trip to the hardware store can still be useful. When I have some project where I'm not quite sure how to approach it, I will usually walk down to Coast Hardware, which is just a couple of blocks from the Pageant and talk with some of their staff about my project to see what they recommend. About 98% of the time, they're able to point me in the right direction.

When I restored this refrigerator 3 or 4 years ago, it had a lot of dents in it, which I filled with Bondo.


Once you get used to working with it, it's not that difficult. You just need to remember that once you mix in the hardener, you only have a few minutes to work with it. And make sure you wear the proper PPE when you sand it.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 24, 2008)

avkid said:


> ...It's an old case(Production Arts) that is in good physical condition but less than stellar cosmetic condition...


Please tell me it's not Altman brown. Footer is right. Bondo is better than wood filler for almost every application. Of course, you *could* simply take the stance that the dents add character.


----------



## Footer (Sep 24, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Of course, you *could* simply take the stance that the dents add character.



Thats my feeling with my car and Kansas hail damage. 

Its a road case, as long as the doors shut and the wheels move I don't really care what it looks like. If you get a dent, time to get a new gig sticker. 

Now.... if it is the ton of SKB cases that tend to be floating around here that have the worst latches imaginable on them... throw it away. 

Oh, and with the bondo, PRIME PRIME PRIME before you paint.


----------



## Kelite (Sep 24, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> ...dents add character.




As does the old PA logo sprayed on the case. (Unless it's already gone.  )


----------



## avkid (Sep 24, 2008)

Kelite said:


> As does the old PA logo sprayed on the case. (Unless it's already gone.  )


It's almost completely rubbed off.


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 24, 2008)

+ 1 for bondo.

~Dave


----------

